# My latest workings :)



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

Torn paper collage owls I made for my mom's Christmas present. The scanner gives them rainbow feathers... the magazines have some sort of scanner protection built in... oh well. Gives the little fellas character .


----------



## blackandbluebird (Dec 1, 2010)

oh shit i really like that a lot....it'd be cool if you arranged some of the text to say something...though at the same time i love the grittiness of it


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I think you should do some more birds of prey.


----------



## equusketch (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, what a neat way to make use of scraps of paper. I love it!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

equusketch said:


> Wow, what a neat way to make use of scraps of paper. I love it!


 He shows every bit of control over that medium that anyone else here has over any other medium. He really has made it into art.


----------



## equusketch (Sep 8, 2010)

DLeeG said:


> He shows every bit of control over that medium that anyone else here has over any other medium. He really has made it into art.


I never said that he didn't. I just thought it was very brilliant of him to take something that most people wouldn't think to use and turn it into very lovely art.


----------



## blackandbluebird (Dec 1, 2010)

has anyone else tried this?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

equusketch said:


> I never said that he didn't. I just thought it was very brilliant of him to take something that most people wouldn't think to use and turn it into very lovely art.


 This way of communicating set us up for misunderstanding. I never meant to attack you. I was agreeing with you.


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey thanks for the compliments . I think I might work on making words say something on a future collage. And the Birds of prey idea sounds cool. I am finishing up a frog collage right now, I did something different with it's background, cross your fingers!

There are various artist online who have made torn paper collages, some call them mosaics, others torn paper paintings.


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

This Puffin took me over a month to make. I just got done with it a few days ago. I'll have to upload the frog sometime... but for now, Puffin! Enjoy. Oh, by the way, how much would you price a picture like this? I'd like to sell some, and I don't have a clue what art like this goes for.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I love it! The grass is great, so visually appealing!


----------



## maisa (Mar 11, 2011)

ooooooh u r so creative
nice work


----------



## jacklee15 (May 16, 2011)

wow... awesome...work... keep it up... really loved it... nice nice..

Cheap Business cards


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

Thankyou all .

Here is something I'm working on lately. Notice there are no feet, and the tail/branch think is kinda weird (I shall fix that).









I liked the gray sky picture, but I wanted a blue sky picture. So far, I'm liken it.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh wow. I love it! That is beautiful!!!! You don't even notice the things you pointed out due to it being so visually appealing overall. Very nicely done!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I've missed seeing these! This is very beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

*With feet, but I have to work on his leg...*










I added some to Mr. C's face, made legs, fixed the tail/branch thingy, and patched some holes near the berries. I have some work to do on Mr. C's tooties still.

BTW-thankyou both .


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous! Now, are the tiny features like the eyes paper, too, or do you draw them in?


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

PencilMeIn said:


> Gorgeous! Now, are the tiny features like the eyes paper, too, or do you draw them in?


Thank you .
All the details are paper. I used to tear out tiny pictures of eyes (from, say, puppy calendars) and use them. That was years ago, none of the work you've seen has been made by that method. Now all my eyes are from scratch. I tear out brown pieces, white pieces, and black pieces and glue them together. I use tweezers and toothpicks to get them just right. I am careful not to breath on my work-space when I'm doing eyes and small details, I've blown away so many perfectly shaped 'pupils' and 'nostrils' it's not even funny.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> Itear out brown pieces, white pieces, and black pieces and glue them together. I use tweezers and toothpicks to get them just right


I'm even more impressed now!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I love that you leave in a few letters on a few bits of the paper. super interesting medium, and a beautiful piece.


----------

